
Oculus Rift creator Palmer Luckey secretly funded pro-Trump meme website - ting_bu_dung
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-09-23-report-oculus-rift-creator-palmer-luckey-secretly-funded-pro-trump-meme-website
======
sctb
Most of these articles have been killed by user flags, but the most popular
submission is still open for discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12561763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12561763).

------
Muelleau
I disagree with 90% of what comes out of Trump's mouth, but this stuff is
getting ridiculous. So what, Palmer's a smart successful guy that happens to
agree with the 40%+ of the population that supports Trump, get over it.

~~~
update
> Palmer's a smart successful guy He really is. He's also really young (24).
> Reading about his life[1] for the first time right now and it's inspiring to
> me.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmer_Luckey](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmer_Luckey)

* born in 1992 in Long Beach, CA (really average city with pockets of extreme poverty)

* community college courses when he was 14

* originally majored in Journalism

> From ages 11 to 16, he experimented with a variety of high-voltage
> electronics projects including coil guns, Tesla coils, and lasers

> To fund these projects, he earned at least US$36,000 by fixing and reselling
> damaged iPhones,[1] and was also a sailing coach and did boat repair.

* Net Worth: US$700 million (2015)

I think he's entitled to his opinion.

~~~
jhayward
What is it about the above statements that makes you think Luckey deserves
some entitlement that others do not?

------
CptJamesCook
Good for Palmer.

I was sad to see all of the negativity in the various comment threads on this
story around the Internet.

The McCarthyist-style witch hunt against Trump supporters is far scarier than
anything Trump has ever said.

~~~
JBReefer
A thousand times this. Is Trump right? No. Has the response to him been
absolutely unacceptable? Yes.

~~~
dicroce
Up until Trump started hinting about assassinating Hilary, I probably would
have agreed with you. But he seriously crossed the line their from offensive
to dangerous.

~~~
drak0n1c
It was a rhetorical question defending the idea that all Americans, including
Hillary, should be able to arm themselves in self-defense. Watch the full
source material. "Watch them do X and let's see what happens" is a common form
of framing a rhetorical question in New York when complaining about a bad
idea. Sure, his mentioning of a specific individual in the context of gun
control hypotheticals (instead of using a hypothetical individual) is an
insensitive gaffe, but that's really all you can reasonably conclude about the
statement.

There are activists who routinely call for mass disarmament of citizens
(entirely seriously and not as a form of rhetorical exploration), and it is
unreasonable to conclude that the activists are "hinting" at or condone any
kind of authoritarianism or genocide that may coincidentally result after such
a policy is implemented. Don't muddle the discourse further with similarly
unreasonable conclusions.

~~~
Angostura
Except you're ignoring his earlier pronouncement that if she starts picking
judges there is 'nothing we can do, except maybe you 2nd amendment guys'
(paraphrasing because I'm on mobile)

~~~
drak0n1c
No one refers to refers to regular gun owners, let alone murderous
individuals, as "2nd amendment people". In the context of judges and laws it's
clearly a reference to lawyers and lobbyists. The NRA and ACLU have an
impressive history defeating legal challenges to the 2nd amendment, such as
the no-fly list gun ban debate that happened in the weeks prior to that
comment of his. Jumping to assuming that the forces he intended to describe
are assassins who pre-empt the presidential appointments is occam's razor
territory.

------
jbattle
I'm extraordinarily opposed to Trump as a candidate for prez, but this does
not sit right:

"Facebook, Oculus and Luckey are yet to respond to the developments, which
call into question partnerships between the virtual reality company and other
video game firms. Microsoft, for example, has partnered with Oculus to bundle
an Xbox One controller with every Oculus Rift. Project Scorpio is rumoured to
be compatible with Oculus Rift, too."

~~~
chourobin
I think it's perfectly fair for people to know about his associations so they
can choose not to support them. I have sympathy for the people working on
Oculus/Facebook right now who probably draw diverse experiences and to see
their boss openly share anti-immigrant views must be disheartening.

------
walrus01
It's shitposts all the way down.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
So we're supposed to be outraged that he supported Trump?

~~~
daxorid
HN is, by my estimation, 95% horrified at the prospect of a Trump presidency,
so yes.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
I guess I better fall in line then: I disagree with Trump, so down with
Palmer.

------
speeder
This feels like it is missing context. I honestly don't understood how this is
important.

Also, Milo vs Twitter ins't exactly what they wrote there. There is much more
to it.

